# Socket - Verbindung zustandegekommen?



## Guest (5. Nov 2006)

Hi,

ich habe ein Programm mit dem eine Socket Verbindung zu einem IRC Server
aufgebaut wird. Das mache ich mit der Klasse Socket. Wie kann ich abfragen,
ob die Verbindung zu standen gekommen ist, außer über die Exception?



```
Socket sock = new Socket("de.quakenet.org",6667);
```

Gruß
-Patrick


----------



## dieta (5. Nov 2006)

Das geht glaube ich über Socket.isConnected()


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2006)

jo, danke!!


----------

